# Newbee here with a cowl tag question



## outerbanks (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Guys, just joined the site. Found it while looking for my color combo. I have tried to decode it but can't figure out the color combo. Looks like the car was light blue metallic. Here it is and any help would be appreciated! I'm in NC at the Outer Banks
Steve


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Steve,

Welcome to the forum,

Your car was originally a 1965 Cameo Ivory *Tempest* Sport Coupe, The build date was the 4th week of February 1965.


----------



## outerbanks (Nov 22, 2013)

05GTO said:


> Steve,
> 
> Welcome to the forum,
> 
> Your car was originally a 1965 Cameo Ivory *Tempest* Sport Coupe, The build date was the 4th week of February 1965.


Thank you for the reply! Looks like it had the aqua interior also.
Now I have to decide on what to do with it?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I like the white engine bay- never see that


----------



## outerbanks (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks guys! This is an old school car..white engine bay was hot back in the day!


----------

